# Ruger 10/22



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

I just purchased a new 10/22 and was looking at some of the upgrades available. I was just wondering how many people changed out their buffer bolt with a yellow jacket, or tuffer buffer. Does this item make that much of a difference and is it worth making the change. Also, what other mods have guys done to their 10/22 that have improved the overall improvement of the gun.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

The only things you'll really want or need to do to your 10/22 is get a trigger job and float the barrel. Other than that, it's up to you what you want to try. You can almost always put things back the way they were if you don't like an upgrade.

:sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes I agree a trigger job is the best thing you can do, as far as floating the barrel not sure that will help much at the short range a 22 is good for.


----------



## LoganWade (Apr 2, 2009)

fowlmouth said:


> I just purchased a new 10/22 and was looking at some of the upgrades available. I was just wondering how many people changed out their buffer bolt with a yellow jacket, or tuffer buffer. Does this item make that much of a difference and is it worth making the change. Also, what other mods have guys done to their 10/22 that have improved the overall improvement of the gun.


If you shoot it alot I would change the buffer for sure, it will quiet your rifle down and less wear on bolt. Not that the bolt will prolly ever wear out tho.
Trigger work would be a huge improvement, If your good tinkering with small parts and springs ect replaceing the hammer with a volquartsen hammer is prolly the best price performance trigger fix for about $36.00
will bring your pull down to 2 1/2 -2 3/4 lb


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Get a drop in Volquartsen trigger group... not just the sear, trigger or hammer. You need the whole thing to make it a tack driver. You will also need a GOOD barrel.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

alls i know is i need a different scope..........any ideas yall???..also how do you put a larger barrel like a bull barrel on when you have the collar on the 10/22 up farther on the stock.....how will it fit around?? or do ya need a bigger collar.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

whats a triger job or a barrel buffer thingy. I love my ruger 10/22


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

JxMAN25 said:


> whats a triger job or a barrel buffer thingy. I love my ruger 10/22


what you talkin about? 10/22 is an awesome little gun....just dont like how short the stock is...but they like everyone said can be tac drivers.


----------

